# Local Churches, Denominations, and associating with each



## Myshkin (Jan 13, 2011)

When deciding on a church/denomination to join/stay in, which is more important:

The local church is faithful despite the denomination in general?

or

The denomination is faithful despite the local church?

I realize this is not totally clear cut and that there are Godly men for both sides, but what are the arguments for both sides?

I understand that the first view would include Calvin and Luther, etc. as they sought to reform the church in general and left the general body only after that body persecuted them. I think John Gerstner held this view too as he stayed loyal to his local church despite the liberalism of the general denomination.

Could someone point me to any reliable resources that discuss this in house debate?
What are your thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Romans922 (Jan 13, 2011)

Allan,

I think I know where you are coming from on this. Definitely the local church that is faithful is better. It is at the local church level where ministering to your soul occurs, but I'd qualify it with suggesting to seek the wisdom of the elders of the Church. What do they think of the denomination; what are their plans/desires if the denomination continues in the same way it is going (away from Scripture); do my elders even agree that the denomination is being unfaithful; if not, why not?


----------



## Jack K (Jan 13, 2011)

I've always made the local church the deciding factor. That's where you're a member, where you minister and receive ministry, and where you're making yourself subject to discipline. However, the local's church's denominational affiliation generally says a lot about what sort of church they are, and poor affiliations can cause problems. So be wary.

Also, I think my answer would change if I were a pastor. Especially in the Presbyterian system, a pastor's oversight comes in large part from the presbytery or classis. He may not even be a member of the local church. And his credentials, retirement and more may rest in denominational structures. In such a case, picking the right denomination is essential.


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree that a good local church in a bad denomination is better than a bad local church. And how good can the denomination be if they are not taking steps to correct a bad local church?


----------

